# Cigar smokers



## Brennan

I'm always looking for new cigars to try and was wanting some input by some brothers. I like the rocky patels and pretty much any drew estate. I just recently had some the where called 7-20-4 and they were excellent.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## perryel

My favorite...

Liga Privada No. 9


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan

I like those too. They're on the expensive side though.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## perryel

Under Crown...low cost alternative


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son

I love backwoods. Basic but tasty


----------



## Lucky7812

Nub's are good, CAO Cherry Bomb and Kuba Kuba by Acid are my favorite.


----------



## crono782

I'm very partial to Short Story's and Romeo y Julieta's. Most variations on Macanudos are a choice smoke too. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AFMII

My favorite stick is a Kristoff Sumatra. For a short creamy smoke try a Room 101. A good smoke period Arturo Fuente short story.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## denoel

My favorite cohiba robusto.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan

The new Romeo is one of my favorites and the nubs surprised me by how long they can last. I'm trying to get a job at a cigar lounge in my town that's opening up pretty soon.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## j_gimpy

I love CAO Gold and Partagas 1845. 



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## timd24

If you like flavored, any of the Acid cigars are good.The Kuba Kuba is exceptional in my opinion

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Flatworlder

Hmmmm? My favorite was a Thomas Hinds Maduro Robusto. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I'm a rocky patel fan if I'm in a place that sells them. If I need to get them on the way somewhere I have been known to grab a pack of backwoods.


----------



## marty15chris

The Romeo & Juliet #2 is my favorite, never had a bad one. I also really like the Man of War series and Rocky Patels. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Plustax

My favorite for last 15yrs are Leon Jimenes. Mild Dominican cigars.  I also like Nubs... Connecticut wrapper.


----------



## jasper7788

I'm a huge Drew Estates fan.  But also love Sam Leccia's black label. And if anyone ever comes across a BOSS cigar, give it a try. It is my friends brand. Great even burn with thick smoke.  


Bro Jason Moreland


----------



## WEST TX MASON

Gurkha..Spec ops my favorite then Gurkha Seduction


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jasper7788

Just finished up CigarFest this past weekend. Great time. Picked up about 200 new cigars to compliment my humidor.


Bro Jason Moreland
Barger Lodge #325


----------



## jasper7788

A fellow Brother and great friend of mine recently decided to create his own cigar line. They are called BOSS cigars. A great 6X60 and a pleasure to smoke. Definitely recommend giving one a try. 

Anyone can pick them up at:

www.bosscigar.com


Bro Jason Moreland
Barger Lodge #325


----------



## rebis

Flor de las antillas Toro


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Danbeaux

Arturo Fuente 858


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

Yeah, the Fuente 858 is a great value and one of my favorites (along with the Hemingway Classic), but as I so infrequently indulge, I've settled on the Partagas 1845 Gigante. Defintely worth the extra two or three dollars. Make sure you have an hour or more to enjoy this one.


----------



## Warrior1256

widows son said:


> I love backwoods. Basic but tasty


When I smoked I tried these. I liked them.


----------



## Levelhead

Sorry double post.


----------



## Levelhead

Macanudo maduro.

Ive actually found, for those macanudo smokers is that theres a place called JR Cigar. Its actually in Paramus NJ (when i lived in NJ i would go directly to the store) they have a Cigar called "Five Star". The "Five Star" taste just like the macanudo and cost 46 dollars a box unlike the 150-250 price tag on mananudo per box. 

You can order from JR Cigar online also. Super fast shipping. I always get my order within 24-48 hours.

I keep a humidor in my house and when im having a rough or stressful day i go out on the porch and smoke a cigar.


----------



## Morris

My new favorite is Obsidian. 

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/cigars/10346/obsidian/


----------



## jharmon79

Fuentes Opus X. 


Bro. John S. Harmon


----------



## Raiegn

Ashton "Prednasado"


----------



## Flatworlder

JMorris said:


> My new favorite is Obsidian.
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/mobile/cigars/10346/obsidian/


Ok the Obsidian is an interesting looking presentation... the CIGAR.


----------



## Morris

Flatworlder said:


> Ok the Obsidian is an interesting looking presentation... the CIGAR.


You didn't like it?  I really liked it. I've inly ordered one book but they were all very consistent with lots if smoke. I lean towards dark oily cigars.


----------



## Morris

JMorris said:


> You didn't like it?  I really liked it. I've inly ordered one book but they were all very consistent with lots if smoke. I lean towards dark oily cigars.


Only ordered one box. 

One day I'll find that edit button


----------



## Flatworlder

JMorris said:


> Only ordered one box.
> 
> One day I'll find that edit button


I havent seen those up here in Canada. not yet at least..


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

here are a few Masonic themed cigars that are available

http://www.4coronati.com/       Ultra Premium Dominican Hand Made Cigars By Brethren for Brethren

http://www.thewidowssoncigar.com/   The Widow's Son Cigar is a Masonic-themed cigar within the "Battleground" cigar line offered by The Connecticut Valley Tobacconist in Enfield, Connecticut and is the result of a private collaboration between The Connecticut Valley Tobacconist and a small number of Freemasons who frequent the shop.

I Just finished a box of Widow's Son Cigars ... they are pretty good ... I really want to try the other brand mentioned above. It is my understanding that these are a new venture


----------



## Brenntron

Wow thanks brother. I knew about the Widow's Son cigars, but not the other.


----------



## Warrior1256

Never smoked cigarettes, only cigars. Has been decades since my last one but I am tempted to try these previously mentioned.


----------



## BroJoeSA56

Out having a cigar night with the Brethren of Saint Andrews, at Federal Cigar bar in Portsmouth NH... Thats a   Diamond Crown Julius Caesar I have there in my hand... Followed later by a Kuba Kuba... both are excellent!


----------



## Kurt M Moreau

The Griffin's


----------



## BroJoeSA56

Tonights selection, Perdomo and EP Carrillo


----------



## CigarLover

Here are few premium cigars

Quality Cigars and Low Prices


----------



## Warrior1256

Our AASR recently sponsored a drink and cigar night. You could buy a ticket and this included a drink of good Kentucky bourbon, a premium cigar and dinner. A good time was had by all.


----------



## safrog

La Flor Dominica Air Bender Valiente. A bit pricy but worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

